# absoluTTe or not



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

I always enjoy reading absoluTTe except for the heavy technical section, which this month represents about 25% of the entire mag. so for me it does`nt take long to finish!

I wonder what proportion of you guys carry out work such as fixing a DIS display/change a timing belt etc. etc.??

I realise you have to cater for all tastes, which is why I ask the question.

This is meant to be a consrtuctive comment :wink:

TTFN


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I for one love the technical section. Gives me an opportunity to save money. Even one DIY pays for the cost of membership.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't tackle either of those 2 jobs but I recognise that there are those who would and would find the help in the mag invaluable. I will tackle the smaller jobs hence why I passed on my efforts to the editor. Even the most inexperienced DIYer I believe could do those so all in all I think the mag was very well balanced. We also need to remember that the editor relies on contributions from us the membership for articles for the mag and I know he is always on the look out and appreciative of any articles submitted to him.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

les said:


> . We also need to remember that the editor relies on contributions from us the membership for articles for the mag and I know he is always on the look out and appreciative of any articles submitted to him.


Here Here Les.

I did notice there was more technical stuff in this issue and whilst in this particular instance it was not of use to me, I agree that those who take the trouble to put such guides together should be applauded 

Charlie


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Apart from the obvious pleasures of owning a beautiful car like the TT, doing work on them and fixing anything that goes wrong yourself, are also a joy. I love the technical section and it's the 1st part of the mag I turn to.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There is usually an even contribution of cruises, meets/events and technical articles. If you look back over absoluTTe 20 it was more about meets and cruises as the this was the material sent to the editor. For absoluTTe21 people sent in more technical material and in the case of the DIS and timing belt, each of thoses needed to be printed in their entirety so apologies to those who are not that technically minded.

It really all depends what you, the reader, is sending to us. So if you want to read about your car (modifications) or the cruises you've been on then, please, send it to
[email protected] as soon as possible and we'll endevour to get it into absoluTTe22


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Which all goes to reinforce the old saying. "You can please some of the people some of the time but you can't please all of the people all of the time" I have just done a page count and broken the 43 pages into 5 headings and here is my findings.

Advertisements. 3.3/4 pages.
Events and meets. 10 pages
Technical. 15 pages.
Information and news. 11 pages.
features. 4 pages

I know that ads up to 43.3/4 pages but I had to compromise a little when adding up.

I don't know of any glossy magazine where you will find just 3.3/4 pages
yes a bit heavy on the technical pages but IMO the editor can be forgiven for that.

I know DeeBee isn't complaining as such but if more people submitted articles (they don't have to be war and peace or written as if by a regular magazine writer etc) then John would have more to play with and help him balance the mag. All in all a bloody good mag and read indeed IMO.  Cheers.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I will say I think Editing the mag is the most difficult job we have, and with out John and Dani we would be reading very little right now.

I too think there is a lot of technical in this mag, (especially as there is no MK2 info ( but then the MK2 doesn't have half of the problems the MK1 has :lol: :roll: )) but then next mag, I am sure we wil have some more stuff about Meets and things.

All in all 5/5 for the mag...

AGAIN


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I received my copy yesterday, and I must say it's the best yet!
Great write ups on the DIY front, well done to you. Very detailed and informative.
It seems friendlier too. Well we _are_ a friendly bunch aren't we?  
The article on the TT Shop was superb. Always wondered how it came about and long may it stay. (I hate that place! :wink: )
All in all, a good read. I will certainly renew my membership to the TTOC when it expires if this is the quality we have come to expect.
We TT owners are so far flung over this country / world and I feel this mag and forum keeps us together.
Keep it up.

Oooh, If you ever need a 'Readers Drives'....


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Has anyone ever asked the question "what do people want to see?"I'm sure it must have been done but may be worth a revisit


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

UKRPG said:


> Has anyone ever asked the question "what do people want to see?"I'm sure it must have been done but may be worth a revisit


Well obviously members want to see a bit of everything really. But i would say mainly whats going on in the club, and the technical parts are the main parts of the magazine.

End of the day, its not just the committee who fill the magazine, we rely on some of the members to submit how-to's and regional meet write up's to fill the magazine. So in other words, if somebody out there can think of something a bit different they want to see in the mag, write an article on or about it, and submit it..... it will be used  

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nilesong said:


> Oooh, If you ever need a 'Readers Drives'....


Would this be Reader's with or without an apostorphe Neil ? :roll:  
But what ever it is: please start writing and send it in



UKRPG said:


> Has anyone ever asked the question "what do people want to see?"I'm sure it must have been done but may be worth a revisit


yes, that was done when nuTTs, Clived etc were still at the helm of the old committee. It was then agreed that there be an equal distribution of evenTTs/meets/drives, features, news/info and technical.
I think over all this is more or less the case fore most magazines. However, as I said above, it all depends what articles come in when.


----------



## DDcrash (May 5, 2009)

I like the techy stuff so the latest issue is very interesting to me


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

DIdnt like the Technical bit as A) never would do the DIS Fix or B) Do a timing belt change

However good piece of information to have and very comprehensive.

Perhaps next month we could include something more on the MonTTe Carlo Meet and some information on that?

Cheers


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> Would this be Reader's with or without an apostorphe Neil ?


Apostorphe???? :lol:

:roll:

My name is Erol. As in my sig. Not Neil.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nilesong said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Would this be Reader's with or without an apostorphe Neil ?
> ...


Oops, sorry Erol, had a cold moment tonight = brain freeze


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I love the tech section.... but the section this month did make me realise it's £350 well spend to have someone else do the cam belt... :lol: what a nightmare !!! but all the same loved having a read of it and understanding it... thoroughly enjoyed it.. as for the dashpod mine was recently replace FOC but it's good to know and do if i ever have a failure...


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> I love the tech section.... but the section this month did make me realise it's £350 well spend to have someone else do the cam belt... :lol: what a nightmare !!! but all the same loved having a read of it and understanding it... thoroughly enjoyed it.. as for the dashpod mine was recently replace FOC but it's good to know and do if i ever have a failure...


I enjoy the techie bit, and enjoy completing the task myself. This is not just a financial decision but for the geek in me. I enjoy the technical challenge, the challenge of working in a confined space forcing technique over brute force, I love telling people how I grazed my knuckles, I enjoy swearing in the street, I enjoy getting covered in oil & grease, and I enjoy telling the neighbours when they ask what I'm doing to f**k off. But most of all, I enjoy the feeling of self achievment when walking into a hot cup of tea made by the missus to the song of " that just saved us 600 quid".

But John, she always says, you've had to get the train to work for three months and that cost a grand.

She never understands.

Seriously I do do most myself. I do enjoy it and always take the missus out for dinner on the financial savings.

John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

denTTed said:


> I do enjoy it and always take the missus out for dinner on the financial savings.
> 
> John


A real gentleman 8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > I do enjoy it and always take the missus out for dinner on the financial savings.
> ...


I couldn't say it better myself.  :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

My sig. doesn't say TTOC but that's because my membership pack is probably at my home address right now and I'm with family... however I'm looking forward to the tech stuff on cambelt and the 'pod. I'd argue that even if you don't intent to do the work yourself, having the knowledge is still useful as it gives you confidence that the job done by someone else has been done properly - they can't tell you a load of porkies when you know the job as well as they do.

One thing I'd say though is I haven't seen many events based in London - there are quite a few going on around the home counties but not much for the city itself. I haven't delved deeply into the events section so don't shoot me down in flames right now - just saying what I see.

I love the Reader's Drives idea. Can I submit a page long rant about the traffic enforcement policy of a certain London Borough?!


----------



## Blue TTop (Jan 10, 2005)

Received Issue #21 today. Very impressive!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Never read the technical section as i wouldn't trust myself to work on my own car.


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

yet another brilliant issue. loved all parts including the techy bits as im in the engineering trade. nice write ups in laymans terms 4 any diy enthusiast to understand and follow. keep up the good work guys and keep em coming.
john


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

badyaker said:


> Can I submit a page long rant about the traffic enforcement policy of a certain London Borough?!


absoluTTely you can!!! Please send it to:
[email protected]

And if you have some high res pictures, send those too.

As for meets in London: Wak usually organises one around the change of the year so look out for it on the "Events" board


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > Can I submit a page long rant about the traffic enforcement policy of a certain London Borough?!
> ...


Smashing. I now have the CCTV footage of one bus lane contravention which I can put my hands up to as it was wilful and blatant, but I've appealed on the grounds of common sense - no bus being impeded etc etc. AFter the dust settles I'll try and string a few paragraphs together. Sadly what with the salt etc the car's not looking too pretty in he CCTV pics though.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Still not received my copy.... 

Hoping that it's stuck in the post as we haven't had a delivery since the snow started last Thursday.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Should have gone last week , hope it arrives soon.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Should have waited a little while longer before posting!

Post has arrived, complete with a weeks worth of bills, and one very soggy copy of AbsoluTTe!

At first glance, it looks fab - think I'll let it try out before I sit down and read it though! :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

phodge said:


> Should have waited a little while longer before posting!
> 
> Post has arrived, complete with a weeks worth of bills, and one very soggy copy of AbsoluTTe!
> 
> At first glance, it looks fab - think I'll let it try out before I sit down and read it though! :lol:


Penny, if your copy is damaged we will get another copy out to you

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redscouse said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Should have waited a little while longer before posting!
> ...


By we he means me :wink: :roll:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Yes to be more specific, Andrew will


----------

